# Ross bicycles: what say you?



## Wingslover (Mar 21, 2019)

Full disclosure: I grew up in the Midwest and in a Schwinn family. Ive never owned, ridden or even briefly looked at a Ross bike.

So, as a strictly casual lightweight vintage bike, what say you? Worth restoring? Cheap? Paperweight? Spill it already.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2019)

@jungleterry digs them.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 21, 2019)

is there a pic ,they are worth saving


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 21, 2019)

This is truly a question from complete and utter ignorance: I don't have a steed in mind. It's a bald-faced plea for information: I just know nothing about other American bicycles, Ross first and foremost.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 22, 2019)

Early Ross bikes are much nicer than the 1980s and onward product. I sold Ross in a shop in 1979 and they were poorly made.


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 22, 2019)

Ross had great bikes in the 80's also their MTBs and Signature line was all top quality made, I own a Ross track frame which is one of very few examples out there. I also could be wrong but didnt Ross also have the first MTB team in the 1980's. Here are a few pics of my Ross track frame.


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2019)

I bought this Ross bike for my son in 1982 when he was 11 years old. I still have it after all these years.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 22, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Ross had great bikes in the 80's also their MTBs and Signature line was all top quality made, I own a Ross track frame which is one of very few examples out there. I also could be wrong but didnt Ross also have the first MTB team in the 1980's. Here are a few pics of my Ross track frame.View attachment 969048
> 
> View attachment 969049



Gotta say: I'm digging the geometry.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2019)

tall head angle for crisp handling, and with seat tube angle combine for the shortest possible wheelbase length.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a Ross girls 16"er from the early 80's. Its now on its 3rd generation of children and still holding up well. Heres a pic after a good overhaul


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 25, 2019)

I have one of the later model Ross bikes, (A Grand Tour II). If I had to rate it, its frame seems about equivellent to my schwinn varsity, and the other same era schwinns I have had. (Traveller / Continental / Suburban / Etc.).  The model I have is definately a step below the lighter Letour and other model Schwinn bikes higher up in the chain. I do not have experiance with any of the other nicer Ross models.

Back when I was younger a friend had one, and I remember at the time I thought it was much nicer than my varsity. Your question  probably depends on the model.

Almost any bike is worth getting going if you can do it inexpesively, It sure beats walking. Usually a trip to your local city flea market will get you whatever parts you need for well under 30$, and usually less if its one of the inexpensive models. With the bikes I buy my most needed items are tires / tubes / brake pads / and cables.

What model do you have, or are possibly looking at?


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for the input. There's truly no model in mind: it's just always been in the back of my head re: American bikes that aren't Schwinn. Just haven't had a whole lot of exposure and always wondered. 

Oddly enough, over the past few weeks ive found a couple online that look pretty sweet: newer models, but the components looks pretty solid and the frames better than I remembered (or at least what my preconceived notions were).


----------

